# Do you (NTs) hoard?



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

I had this conversation at a party recently

Friend (NF) - "I keep all the cute cards from my Birthday's and Christmas', including your ones..."
Me - "I don't keep yours, but if the card has a cool front, I will cut out and chuck the part with the message and stick the picture in my art book or on my wall for decoration..."

She thought I was being a bit of a bitch, but I was only telling the truth.
I don't find I really hold onto things like that... 
If I have clothes that I have grown out of, the most plausible reason 
as to why they are still in my wardrobe is because I haven't gotten 
round to clearing it out and donating it to Lifeline.

So, I am curious. 
_Do NTs keep sentimentally "valuable" things like cards or clothes_ ???
If not cards etc. then what?


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't really hold on to things for the sentiment. I just know they'll be useful again. I mean, the only time they come in handy is AFTER my mum finds them and throws them out.

Raiding my room = great way to piss me off.
:angry:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't say that I do.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Not in the slightest, at any given time I can move with just a backpack of stuff. Nostalgia always fell short on me.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Never! Half because I don't like having boxes of crap around and half because I just hate cards. One thing I have kept for sentimental value is my grandfather's violin. He bought it for $5, restored it and started learning to play when he was nearly 60. It's not a good instrument, but pretty enough to hang on a wall.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't hoard things because they have sentimental value... but I do keep things I don't need on the off chance I may need them. Or clutter my desk with rubber ducks and coupons for stores I've never visited.


----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica (Aug 1, 2010)

I did, but somehow they got misplaced when we move to a new dwelling. I still do now sometimes, just things that have emotional values like cards, they bring back memories. But not other junk. Over the years I've learned to minimize my belongings - makes me feel free, gives me less worries. One thing though I hoard books, my shelves are bulging with my growing collection of books it's ridiculous.


----------



## ZeRo (Jul 25, 2010)

feefafo said:


> I don't really hold on to things for the sentiment. I just know they'll be useful again. I mean, the only time they come in handy is AFTER my mum finds them and throws them out.
> 
> Raiding my room = great way to piss me off.
> :angry:


*sods law



lylyness said:


> I don't hoard things because they have sentimental value... but I do keep things I don't need on the off chance I may need them. Or clutter my desk with rubber ducks and coupons for stores I've never visited.


I am a person who likes my privacy. I dislike people raiding through my room. If she wants me to clean my room and insists on helping me, it drives me to try do a good job so she won't come in again. HAHAHA.

I mean, I do kind of "hoard" things in the sense of art. I still have some of the art pieces I have done. 
I will still keep my art journal from last year/ present day etc... but it is more so for inspiration I think. Looking back on what my psych was back then, because the theme of the picture reflects what I was thinking / emotion I was evoking / inspired by. Plus it had information on some philosophers and personality types etc. So I find it interesting to read. 

In saying that... I did rip out the pages I thought were useless and shit... :mellow:


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't I might keep something for awhile, but I throw it away as soon as it impedes anything. Kind of like a computer cache, it fills then I wipe it clean. If I ever become a hoarder like those on tv I want to be shot.


----------



## ByzantineBird (Sep 4, 2010)

Opposite, I routinely purge my belongings of all the traitorious items to the regime. I do have a plastic bag with old Orthodox Byzantine stuff given to me from my grandest of mothers, including the sacred orthodox bible from which all knowledge of my great soviet revolutionary great grandfather read from, he was as mathematically minded as me. He worked long and hard on numbers, so do I. Its very old. 

I do keep good cards, if the imagery was of deep instrinsict and insightfulness. I'm looking at a letter written to me with a great image on it as well. I mean to do anything else wouldn't be smart anyways.


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

ZeRo said:


> *If she wants me to clean my room and insists on helping me, it drives me to try do a good job so she won't come in again. HAHAHA.*
> 
> I mean, I do kind of "hoard" things in the sense of art. I still have some of the art pieces I have done.
> *I will still keep my art journal from last year/ present day etc... but it is more so for inspiration I think.* Looking back on what my psych was back then, because the theme of the picture reflects what I was thinking / emotion I was evoking / inspired by. Plus it had information on some philosophers and personality types etc. So I find it interesting to read.
> ...


THIS.

I don't have art journals, but I do have a few diaries tucked away that are great to read when I'm supposed to be tidying up.

Sadly, I haven't managed to keep a diary going for a long time. The only time I use a diary is when I'm doing a lot of introspecting or I have a build-up of stressful emotions. It's theraputic. When I came to PerC, I kept a diary about how to deal with the stupid parts of my personality that were becoming obvious. I only wrote in it for a week or two, but it made me change my sleeping hours (9pm - 5am now), become more productive (for a while) and arrange a day of 'just hanging out at the park' with one of my friends (which I never would have bothered with normally - it turned out to be great, too).


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

No. Hoarding is meaningless.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I have countless jotters and books in my wardrobe that I refused to throw away from previous school classes.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

No, I don't have that many belongings and regularly sort/throw out what I don't need anymore.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

There are only three things that I hold on to: My father's watch, my mum's bullet (she got shot) and a blueprint-handkerchief.


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

I do hoard. I never throw away any of my things whatever value they have as long as they have value.


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

No. I don't keep cards or letters. 
If I don't need it anymore or it has no value to me, I give it to someone else or throw it away. 
I have one small box in my closet that I keep pictures, important papers, things of value in.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a box of letters/pictures and I keep my books and notebooks. I have a lot of swords too, but uh.. I actually use that stuff.


----------



## PhillyFox (Sep 2, 2010)

ZeRo said:


> I had this conversation at a party recently
> 
> Friend (NF) - "I keep all the cute cards from my Birthday's and Christmas', including your ones..."
> Me - "I don't keep yours, but if the card has a cool front, I will cut out and chuck the part with the message and stick the picture in my art book or on my wall for decoration..."
> ...


Sometimes cards if I am really close to that person, but absolutely nothing else. I hate clutter, so I try to avoid keeping things that I don't need. If I don't use it or think about it in 2 years, I'll most likely get rid of it.


----------



## Lyssa (Sep 4, 2010)

I do keep sentimental objects, I almost never actually look at them again but I like the idea of having them there.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

it does seem a little pointless to have junk lying around, for some reason it seems to pile up and I periodically have to scoop it up and throw it away


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

Things Iv collected and held on till to one fateful day.

stamp collection, albums too numerous to mention

antique glass collection, depression, murano, carnival,, pressed, coloured, milk etc, 100s of items

rocks, minerals gems and fossils an avid collector for over two decades

kerosene lamps, lots of them, most dating back to the 1800s

antique furnishings

coins and currency

surfboards

blacksmithing equiptment

40 series Toyota land cruisers, 5 in my possesion at one time.

Trials bikes

Technics lego

music, a library of cds that would fill a utility

One day I decided that none of this stuff served me, so I sold it or gave it all away. Following that 15 ute and trailer loads went to charity or refuse. Ahhhhhh.

Now I have three lamps and a pretty blue bottle, thats it. Clean empty living, void of all that useless stuff, WTF was I thinking. Oh and of course I have my surfboards.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

ZeRo said:


> I had this conversation at a party recently
> 
> Friend (NF) - "I keep all the cute cards from my Birthday's and Christmas', including your ones..."
> Me - "I don't keep yours, but if the card has a cool front, I will cut out and chuck the part with the message and stick the picture in my art book or on my wall for decoration..."
> ...


Ha! I do that with cards too. :laughing: It didn't really please a certain ISFP boyfriend when he found a llama cut-out from one of the cards he gave me before.

I never keep cards usually, just throw them away when the clutter starts to bug me. I don't hoard things for sentimental value really. I tend to think, "Oh I might need this one day. Or I can regift it."

Photos I will keep. Just so I can see what I and others looked like through the years. I don't really look at them much, so maybe they are garbage right now.


----------



## Hermes (Aug 9, 2010)

The few sentimental things I have tend to get forgotten about or thrown out as soon as all sentiment is lost in that item.
For most things though I'm just to lazy to get rid of.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

Kind of?

I keep things that I think I may have a use for later, but mostly I keep things that have a good memory attatched to them. 

Sometimes I keep things that I just think I'll want to look back on _someday_; I've done that a lot, among other things with my schoolbooks ( I mean, it's reasonable to keep them for a while for reference, but your history-test from when you were thirteen? Not interesting 6 years later.

Also, I have a hard time throwing gifts away because what if the person who gave me something asks me about it? I'm a terrible liar when asked direct questions so I'd probably just blurt out that I threw it away :blushed:.

I have this idea that one day I'll sift through the stuff and I'll have forgotten about a lot of them and seeing the things will remind me of the good memories - usually, though, what happens is that my living-space gets cluttered up and (having forgotten the meaning of these things) I throw away most of it before anything like that happens.

I did get a bit of a wakeup call when I moved from home for real and had to sift through all the stuff I've accumulated over the years.:frustrating:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

:crying:This guy proposed to me in a christmas card, he spelt my name wrong. It was hilarious, I had to keep it. 

Ever since that one card was left in a drawer alone, every birthday/christmas i'd leave my cards there.

I read a really good INTP description and it said they were inclined to hoard.


----------

